# New Aquarium Heater



## Curtis (May 5, 2014)

Good afternoon all here's a new one for. Because of limited space in my sump/refugium I have had to hang my aquarium heater over the side into a corner of my aquarium this took away from the visual cleanest of the aquarium. Well that problem was resolved with the purchase and installation of my new Cobalt Aquarium thermal 150 W heater. This heater has a flat profile which gave me room to mount the heater in my sump so photo.
Price was less then $80.00. Installation took less the five minutes. Check it out in Marine depot.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

very nice! Good solution for people with little or no space.


----------

